# Disconnect mounted on side of furnace



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If disconnects were supposed to be on the side of the furnace they would come from the factory that way.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

The majority of the switches Ive seen were mounted on the side of the furnace.


I take it he didn't cite an NEC article?


----------



## acebradley (Mar 1, 2012)

No code article cited. 

I see them mounted that way all the time as well. Wasn't my installation, but wanted to know where the justification came from for my own personal knowledge.


----------



## acebradley (Mar 1, 2012)

Woops, just notice I posted in the commercial section...I will relocate this to the residential forum.


----------



## bnuzzi27 (Jun 20, 2014)

My furnace has the disconnect on the wall next to my furnace, but the contact that is controlled by the T-stat wire is mounted on the side. So I think its more inspector than code since the NEC is minimal and local can override.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Around here the disconnect needs to be on the entry/exit door side of a furnace, or else on the outside of the room. Believe the requirement comes from building code.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Around here the disconnect needs to be on the entry/exit door side of a furnace, or else on the outside of the room. Believe the requirement comes from building code.


Nope, comes from CEC. And can't be on the furnace.



> *26-806 Heating equipment rated 117kW and less
> 
> *(6) The disconnecting means shall be permitted to be a branch circuit breaker at the distribution panelboard, provided that the panelboard is located between the furnace and the point of entry to the area where the furnace is located.
> 
> (7) Where a separate switch is required due to the unsuitable location of the branch circuit breaker, it shall(a) not be located on the furnace nor in a location that can be reached only by passing close to the furnace; and​(b) be marked to indicate the equipment it controls.​


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I do ten or fifteen furnaces a week. I run EMT into the joist space and put an Arlington bushing on it. I strap it to the furnace with a snap in minni and a 1 hole strap in the joist. Then I mount a 4sq on the side of the furnace with a raised cover and run a 3/8 flex down and into the furnace with a 90 degree connector.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

arminkeller said:


> Nope, comes from CEC. And can't be on the furnace.


The OP is from Colorado.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> The OP is from Colorado.


Yea the canadidumbs have infiltrated so much they have taken over all the sections


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Around here the disconnect needs to be on the entry/exit door side of a furnace, or else on the outside of the room. Believe the requirement comes from building code.


Well we aren't in canaduhhhh so stfu


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

You can really feel the love in this place.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

I know the OP isn't from Canada, my response was more for FrunkSlammer, I thought he is in "Canaduhhh" (as robnj772 says!)


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

acebradley said:


> I can't seem to find anything in the code that would not allow this. I am assuming it would be in another code other than the NEC. Anybody heard this one before?


You will find that there are some items in the Gas code and Building code which pertain to electrical.
Eventually those requirements end up in the NEC or CEC


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I wish there was an alternative to the NEC that city's and state could elect to adopt.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I do ten or fifteen furnaces a week. I run EMT into the joist space and put an Arlington bushing on it. I strap it to the furnace with a snap in minni and a 1 hole strap in the joist. Then I mount a 4sq on the side of the furnace with a raised cover and run a 3/8 flex down and into the furnace with a 90 degree connector.


We do it all the time. Good idea to put a recept in too for the condensate pump.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

arminkeller said:


> Nope, comes from CEC. And can't be on the furnace.


Thanks! Didn't even realize, I figured it was from building code. Don't think I've ever read 26-800 before!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

wendon said:


> We do it all the time. Good idea to put a recept in too for the condensate pump.


That is an extra hundy. We are required to have audible alarm GFCI's for any type of resi pump.


----------

